# APOD Photos



## longknife

Starting a separate thread so I can find it to post.

Milky Way and Stone Tree

To get more on this picture, go to http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap130429.html






What's that next to the Milky Way?


----------



## longknife

* 2013 April 30*
See Explanation. Clicking on the picture will download the highest resolution version available.
Humanity Explores the Solar System @ Astronomy Picture of the Day


----------



## longknife

*1 May 2013*




This huge ball of stars predates our Sun. This huge ball of stars predates our Sun


----------



## longknife

*2014 May 3*




Combined image data from the massive,Horsehead Nebula


----------



## longknife

Ida and Moon




by Wired Science Staff
Wired Space Photo of the Day: Ida and Moon
This color picture is made from images taken by the imaging system on the Galileo spacecraft about 14 minutes before its closest approach to asteroid 243 Ida on August 28, 1993. The range from the spacecraft was about 10,500 kilometers


----------



## longknife

Moon Shadow Over Neptune




by Wired Science Staff
In 2009, amateur image processor (and philosophy professor) Ted Stryk discovered something no one had recognized before -- images that show the shadow of Despina in transit across Neptune's blue cloud tops. His composite view of Despina and its shadow is composed of four archival frames taken on 24 August 1989, separated by nine minutes. Despina itself has been artificially brightened to make it easier to see.


----------



## longknife

*2013 May 4* 





Last week, as the Sun set a Full Moon rose over the springtime landscape of Tihany, Hungary on the northern shores of Lake Balaton. As it climbed into the clear sky, the Moon just grazed the dark, umbral shadow of planet Earth in the year's first partial lunar eclipse. The partial phase, seen near the top of this frame where the lunar disk is darkened along the upper limb, lasted for less than 27 minutes. Composited from consecutive exposures, the picture presents the scene's range of natural colors and subtle shading apparent to the eye. At next week's New Moon, the season's celestial shadow play will continue with an annular solar eclipse, the path of annularity tracking through northern Australia and the central Pacific.


----------



## longknife

by Wired Science Staff @ Wired Space Photo of the Day | Wired Science | Wired.com 





This glowing region reveals arcs and bubbles formed when stellar winds - streams of charged particles ejected by the Trapezium stars - collide with material.


----------



## longknife

5 May 2013 APOD: 2013 May 7 - Galaxy Cove Vista 




Is that a spaceship or a cloud?


----------



## longknife

Tails of Comet Lemmon @ APOD: 2013 May 6 - Tails of Comet Lemmon 




What caused the interestingly intricate tails that Comet Lemmon displayed earlier this year? What caused the interestingly intricate tails that Comet Lemmon displayed earlier this year?


----------



## longknife

2013 May 7 @ APOD: 2013 May 7 - Galaxy Cove Vista 




Galaxy Cove Vista


----------



## longknife

2013 May 8




Earth's Major Telescopes Investigate GRB 130427A 
Read explanation @ APOD: 2013 May 8 - Earth's Major Telescopes Investigate GRB 130427A


----------



## longknife

2013 May 9




Ring of Fire over Monument Valley  w/more @ APOD: 2013 May 9 - Ring of Fire over Monument Valley


----------



## longknife

2013 May 10
See Explanation. @ APOD: 2013 May 10 - Messier 77




Messier 77


----------



## longknife

* 2013 May 11*




Cape York Annular Eclipse
Explanation @ APOD: 2013 May 11 - Cape York Annular Eclipse


----------



## t1bbst3r

Theres loads of pictures here guys: flikr dot com - groups - sky at night
I'm in that group, was going to link my stream but forgot the password & can't post links! 

Oh well ;-P


----------



## longknife

* 2013 May 12*




Clouds, Birds, Moon, Venus
Explanation @ APOD: 2013 May 12 - Clouds, Birds, Moon, Venus


----------



## longknife

*2013 May 13* 




Partial Solar Eclipse with Airplane 
Explanation @ APOD: 2013 May 13 - Partial Solar Eclipse with Airplane


----------



## longknife

* 2013 May 15*




Kepler's Supernova Remnant in X-Rays
See Explanation @ APOD: 2013 May 15 - Kepler's Supernova Remnant in X Rays  Clicking on the picture will download the highest resolution version available.


----------



## Mr. H.

longknife said:


> * 2013 May 12*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clouds, Birds, Moon, Venus
> Explanation @ APOD: 2013 May 12 - Clouds, Birds, Moon, Venus



This is my current desktop background. 

Many of the APOD images are available in hi-rez by just mouse-clicking the image.


----------



## freedombecki

An all-time favorite here from APOD:


----------



## longknife

2013 May 17
See Explanation. @ APOD: 2013 May 17 - The Waterfall and the World at Night 
The Waterfall and the World at Night


----------



## longknife

2013 May 18
See Explanation. APOD: 2013 May 18 - Comet PanSTARRS with Anti Tail 





Comet PanSTARRS Anti-Tail


----------



## longknife

*2013 May 19* 




Earth's Richat Structure 
What on Earth is that? Find out @ APOD: 2013 May 19 - Earths Richat Structure


----------



## longknife

*2013 May 20* 




Blue Sun Bursting 
Explanation @ APOD: 2013 May 20 - Blue Sun Bursting


----------



## longknife

*2013 May 21* 




The Red Rectangle Nebula from Hubble 
Explanation @ APOD: 2013 May 21 - The Red Rectangle Nebula from Hubble


----------



## longknife

*Messier 109*




Beautiful barred spiral
Explanation @ APOD: 2013 May 23 - Messier 109


----------



## longknife

2013 May 24




Caterpillar Moon 
Explanation @ APOD: 2013 May 24 - Caterpillar Moon


----------



## longknife

2013 May 25




Lunar Corona over Cochem Castle
Explanation @  APOD: 2013 May 25 - Lunar Corona over Cochem Castle


----------



## longknife

2013 May 26 




PanSTARRS Anti-Tail Grows 
Explanations @  APOD: 2013 May 26 - PanSTARRS Anti Tail Grows


----------



## longknife

2013 May 27 




Bird Sun Dog
Explanation @ APOD: 2013 May 27 - Bird Sun Dog

I really like this one


----------



## longknife

* 2013 May 28*




The Large Cloud of Magellan 
When you go to the site and click on the picture, it shows the names of many stars @ APOD: 2013 May 28 - The Large Cloud of Magellan


----------



## longknife

2013 May 29




NGC 6960: The Witch's Broom Nebula
See Explanation @ APOD: 2013 May 29 - NGC 6960: The Witch s Broom Nebula . Clicking on the picture will download the highest resolution version available.


----------



## longknife

* 2013 May 30*





 .
One-Armed Spiral Galaxy NGC 4725
Explanation @ APOD: 2013 May 30 - One Armed Spiral Galaxy NGC 4725


----------



## longknife

*2013 May 31* 




The Eagle and The Swan 
I had to do the enlargement thing to see them @ APOD: 2013 May 31 - The Eagle and The Swan


----------



## longknife

The awesome APOD for today is copyrighted @ APOD: 2013 June 1 - The Milky Trail so I found this that isn't -
*
 2013 June 2*




A Roll Cloud Over Uruguay 
See Explanation.@ Astronomy Picture of the Day


----------



## Mr. H.

^ that's a good'n. 
I put it up on Facebook.


----------



## longknife

2013 June 3




Curiosity: Wheels on Mars 
See Explanation @ http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/image/1306/roverwheels_curiosity_2949.jpg . Clicking on the picture will download the highest resolution version available


----------



## Mr. H.

I was wondering why the wheels are so constructed. 
I suppose the slotted area is for dumping accumulated dust and debris.


----------



## longknife

2013 June 4 




Orion Nebula in Oxygen, Hydrogen, and Sulfur 
Explanation @ APOD: 2013 June 4 - Orion Nebula in Oxygen, Hydrogen, and Sulfur
I enjoy using the little magnify feature on these pictures!


----------



## Mr. H.

^  my new laptop background


----------



## longknife

For Jun 6, 2013, it's a video comparing sized of stellar objects that's been around for several years. Check it out @ APOD: 2013 June 6 - Star Size Comparisons


----------



## longknife

2013 June 7 





NGC 6302: The Butterfly Nebula 
Explanation @ APOD: 2013 June 7 - NGC 6302: The Butterfly Nebula


----------



## longknife

2013 June 8 




Messier Craters in Stereo 
Explanation @ APOD: 2013 June 8 - Messier Craters in Stereo


----------



## longknife

Cat's Paw Clutches Baby Stars
Explanation @ Why Protests In Turkey Have Been Successful - Business Insider


----------



## longknife

Sorry, but today's photo is copyrighted but you can see it @ APOD: 2013 June 9 - Flowing Auroras Over Norway


----------



## longknife

2013 June 11 @ APOD: 2013 June 11 - Star Forming Region NGC 3582  sorry, but it's copyrighted


----------



## longknife

2013 June 12 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=DmYK479EpQc]MESSENGER False Color Mercury Globe Spin - YouTube[/ame]
Explanation @ APOD: 2013 June 12 - All of Mercury


----------



## longknife

June 13, 2013 @ APOD: 2013 June 13 - Four Planet Sunset an awesome, copyrighted photo/


----------



## longknife

2013 June 14 is a neat picture but copyrighted @ APOD: 2013 June 14 - Sharpless 115


----------



## longknife

June 182013 copyrighted video w/music @ APOD: 2013 June 18 - A Supercell Thunderstorm Over Texas  really neat!


----------



## longknife

Another amazingly beautiful picture that's copyrighted @ APOD: 2013 June 19 - Milky Way Over Crater Lake with Airglow


----------



## freedombecki

longknife said:


> 2013 June 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NGC 6302: The Butterfly Nebula
> Explanation @ APOD: 2013 June 7 - NGC 6302: The Butterfly Nebula


 Fascinating!


----------



## longknife

20 June 2012 Edge-on NGC 3628 galaxy @ APOD: 2013 June 20 - Edge on NGC 3628 - copyrighted!


----------



## longknife

ait nice photo but copyrighted @ APOD: 2013 June 21 - A Solstice Sunset Self Portrait


----------



## longknife

22 June 2013 is copyrighted but great picture of full moon


----------



## longknife

23 June 2013 




Explanation @ @ APOD: 2013 June 23 - Venus Once Molten Surface


----------



## longknife

24 June 2013




The Porpoise Galaxy from Hubble  @ APOD: 2013 June 24 - The Porpoise Galaxy from Hubble


----------



## longknife

25 June 2013




Explanation @ APOD: 2013 June 25 - Rock Nest Panorama from Curiosity on Mars


----------



## longknife

26 June 2013




M31: The Andromeda Galaxy


----------



## longknife

27 June 2013- Noctilucent Clouds over Moscow


----------



## longknife

28 June 2013  A Super Monn's Halo


----------



## longknife

NGC 6384: Spiral Beyond the Stars 




Explanation and enhanced pixture @ APOD: 2013 July 6 - NGC 6384: Spiral Beyond the Stars


----------



## longknife

8 July 2013




And Pluto is no longer a planet! Explanation @ APOD: 2013 July 8 - Pluto's Newly Discovered Moons Receive Names  Pluto's Newly Discovered Moons Receive Names


----------



## longknife

9 July 2013


----------



## Mr. H.

longknife said:


> 8 July 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Pluto is no longer a planet! Explanation @ APOD: 2013 July 8 - Pluto's Newly Discovered Moons Receive Names  Pluto's Newly Discovered Moons Receive Names



I wondered what happened to Styx.

Saw them back in the '70s.


----------



## longknife

9 July 2013


----------



## longknife

Sorry but another copyrighted picture @ APOD: 2013 July 12 - Messier's Eleven


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

yet another copyrighted pix @ APOD: 2013 July 18 - Hidden Galaxy IC 342


----------



## longknife

Another neat copyrighted picture @ APOD: 2013 July 19 - Take a Picture of Saturn


----------



## longknife

23 July 2013




Two views of earth @ APOD: 2013 July 23 - Two Views of Earth


----------



## longknife

24 July 2013
 A Year of Sky on Earth
Video Credit & Copyright: Ken Murphy (MurphLab); Music Ariel (Moby)

Explanation: Each panel shows one day. With 360 movie panels, the sky over (almost) an entire year is shown in time lapse format as recorded by a video camera on the roof of the Exploratorium museum in San Francisco, California. The camera recorded an image every 10 seconds from before sunrise to after sunset and from mid-2009 to mid-2010. A time stamp showing the local time of day is provided on the lower righ

See @ APOD: 2013 July 24 - A Year of Sky on Earth


----------



## longknife

See @ APOD: 2013 July 24 - A Year of Sky on Earth


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

Hoag's Object: A Strange Ring Galaxy 




Explanation: Is this one galaxy or two? From APOD: 2013 July 28 - Hoags Object: A Strange Ring Galaxy


----------



## longknife

Saturn, Titan, Rings, and Haze




Explanation @ APOD: 2013 July 29 - Saturn, Titan, Rings, and Haze


----------



## longknife

The Eskimo Nebula @ APOD: 2013 July 30 - The Eskimo Nebula from Hubble and Chandra


----------



## longknife

*130 Years of Earth Surface Temperatures *
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=lV8PI4R5nI4]Temperature Data: 1880-2011 - YouTube[/ame]
Explanation @ APOD: 2013 July 31 - 130 Years of Earth Surface Temperatures


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

From APOD: 2013 August 4 - Ios Surface: Under Construction


----------



## longknife

From http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap130805.html


----------



## longknife

From APOD: 2013 August 6 - In the Vicinity of the Cone Nebula


----------



## longknife

NGC 3370: A Sharper View @ APOD: 2013 August 8 - NGC 3370: A Sharper View


----------



## longknife

http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/image/1308/m74_hubble_960.jpg
Explanation @ APOD: 2013 August 11 - M74: The Perfect Spiral


----------



## longknife

Explanation @ APOD: 2013 August 12 - Orbits of Potentially Hazardous Asteroids


----------



## longknife

Explanation @ APOD: 2013 August 18 - Skylab Over Earth


----------



## longknife

[Finally! One that's not copyrighted]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=E7PQbfnErEw]Noctilucent Clouds and Aurora. - YouTube[/ame]
From APOD: 2013 August 19 - Noctilucent Clouds and Aurora Over Scotland


----------



## longknife

Explanation @ APOD: 2013 August 20 - Venus and the Triply Ultraviolet Sun


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

From APOD: 2013 August 26 - Bright Planetary Nebula NGC 7027 from Hubble


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

Explanation @ APOD: 2013 August 31 - NGC 5195: The Dot under the Question Mark


----------



## longknife

Explanation APOD: 2013 September 1 - Fire on Earth

I never comment on these but this is an exception.

We make a big deal out of fighting forest fires but they are Nature's way of cleaning up the forests removing the weak and trash and providing nourishment for the new. We're needlessly spending billions and for what?


----------



## longknife

Explanation @ APOD: 2013 September 6 - The Quiet Sagittarius A*


----------



## longknife

When they're not copyrighted




Nearby Cepheid Variable RS Pup @ APOD: 2013 September 9 - Nearby Cepheid Variable RS Pup


----------



## longknife

Explanation @ APOD: 2013 September 12 - Stars and Dust Across Corona Australis


----------



## longknife

M2-9: Wings of a Butterfly Nebula  APOD: 2013 September 15 - M2 9: Wings of a Butterfly Nebula

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=sNUNB6CMnE8]Rotating Moon from LRO - YouTube[/ame]
Rotating Moon from LRO @ APOD: 2013 September 16 - Rotating Moon from LRO


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

The Local Fluff @ APOD: 2013 September 24 - The Local Fluff


----------



## longknife




----------



## Mr. H.

Check this one out... looks like the cover from Tales From Topographic Oceans. 

Astronomy Picture of the Day


----------



## longknife




----------



## Mr. H.

Thanks, l k. Wasn't sure about the whole copyright thing LOL.


----------



## Mr. H.

As long as we're throwing caution to the wind...

Hands down, my favorite work of music:


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

The Fairy of Eagle Nebula


----------



## longknife

Awesome!


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

There have been some truly awesome pix lately but I can't post them as they're copyrighted. Sorry.


----------



## longknife

Been a while since a non-copyrighted one showed up


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

Chinese Moon Rover
Read about it @ APOD: 2013 December 16 - Yutu Rover Rolls onto the Moon


----------



## longknife

There've been some truly beautiful pictures lately - but I can't post them as they're copyrighted.


----------



## longknife

A Particle Beam Jet forms HH 24  @ APOD: 2014 February 4 - A Particle Beam Jet forms HH 24 
First time in a while this isn't copyrighted.


----------



## longknife

NGC 2683: Edge-On Spiral Galaxy  @ APOD: 2014 February 5 - NGC 2683: Edge On Spiral Galaxy


----------



## longknife

Some great pictures today  but their copyrighted. Want to see them? Go to Astronomy Picture of the Day Archive


----------



## longknife

Awesome video @ [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=QA8nzRkjOEw]The Cloudy Cores of Active Galaxies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## longknife

The Sun Rotating
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=2WRgXvdasm0]The Sun - January 2014 - YouTube[/ame]

Once again, NASA provides us some awesome videos and explanation @ APOD: 2014 March 12 - The Sun Rotating


----------



## longknife

APOD: 2014 March 16 - The Antennae Galaxies in Collision
This image says it comes from Hubble and NAZA but gives in imaging copyright. That confuses me. It it's copyrighted, why is it displayed for free on the NASA website?


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Bummed me out learning those sorts of pictures are false-color. The pic comes in as numbers and are then coverted into 'eye-candy' utilizing false-color to make them pretty. Kinda sucks they don't actually look like that if you were floating in space able to see them.


----------



## longknife

Care to guess what this is? Check out APOD: 2014 March 22 - Martian Chiaroscuro


----------



## longknife

This was too beautiful to pass up. Explanation @ APOD: 2014 March 23 - The View Near a Black Hole


----------



## longknife

I've been seeing a lot of copyrighted pix lately so, when something like this comes along, figured it's worth sharing.


----------



## longknife

Doesn't say it's copyrighted and can read explanation @ APOD: 2014 April 4 - Along the Western Veil


----------



## longknife

There are so many awesome Hubble images it's hard to rate any single one of them. However, the colors in this one are something else. Read the explanation @ APOD: 2014 April 8 - M42: Inside the Orion Nebula


----------



## longknife

I can't post the image as it's copyrighted, but you can view it @ APOD: 2014 April 20 - Ash and Lightning above an Icelandic Volcano Awesome!!!


----------



## longknife

Before Hubble, did we ever dream what is out there? Explanation @ APOD: 2014 April 23 - Arp 81: 100 Million Years Later


----------



## longknife

This video is 2.3 mins long but present some awesome views

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=QSivvdIyeG4]Illustris Simulation of the Universe (w/ music) - YouTube[/ame]

Read explanation @ APOD: 2014 May 12 - Illustris Simulation of the Universe


----------



## longknife

Why are all the truly beautiful pictures copyrighted? Go to apod for today's really pretty ones


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Delta4Embassy said:


> Bummed me out learning those sorts of pictures are false-color. The pic comes in as numbers and are then coverted into 'eye-candy' utilizing false-color to make them pretty. Kinda sucks they don't actually look like that if you were floating in space able to see them.



Same with the Hubble images. 

But still - just amazing. Truly wonder-ful. 

If you haven't seen it, go see the Hubble movie at IMAX.


----------



## longknife

A really nice one with all the info @ APOD: 2014 May 24 - A Circumhorizontal Arc Over Ohio


----------



## longknife

I look at scenes like this and shake my head in awe. Who could ever imaging these while gazing up at the stars. Explanation @ APOD: 2014 May 28 - The Cone Nebula from Hubble


----------



## longknife

Explanation @ APOD: 2014 June 18 - NGC 6334: The Cat's Paw Nebula


----------



## longknife

Explanation @ APOD: 2014 June 19 - Over the Top


----------



## longknife

Interesting perspective.
From APOD: 2014 June 26 - Conjunction by the Sea


----------



## longknife

Some are just more awesome than others. This is one of them!
From APOD: 2014 June 29 - Galaxy Cove Vista Revisited


----------



## longknife

This would be a great photo to hang on the wall.
Explanation @ APOD: 2014 July 3 - Along the Cygnus Wall


----------



## Mr. H.

I may have mentioned this, but there's an APOD app for smartphones. It's dandy too.


----------



## longknife

Whether in space or on earth, they never cease to amaze.
From APOD: 2014 July 8 - Iridescent Clouds over Thamserku


----------



## longknife

I find it hard to believe this is unbelievably far from Earth. It looks like a moonlit sky.
Explanation @ APOD: 2014 July 13 - Planetary Nebula NGC 2818 from Hubble


----------



## longknife

This one's a bit unusual as the site also includes a real time video. It's also clear the tepees aren't exactly the traditional ones. More @ APOD: 2014 July 14 - Auroras over Northern Canada


----------



## longknife

Someone was certainly enjoying themselves
Explanation @ APOD: 2014 July 19 - Alicante Beach Moonrise


----------



## longknife

Kinda eerie. Always awesome.
Explained @ APOD: 2014 July 23 - IC 4603: Reflection Nebula in Ophiuchius


----------



## longknife

I missed this one yesterday. Curious where the light is coming from.
Explained @ APOD: 2014 July 22 - Cave with Aurora Skylight


----------



## longknife

No matter how it's photographed, it's always awesome.
Explained @ APOD: 2014 July 28 - The Horsehead Nebula from Blue to Infrared


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD: 2014 July 31 - Veins of Heaven


----------



## longknife

I think this is one of the most beautiful places.
An aside  apparently so did American Indians. This was a place of truce where warring tribes would come to hunt in peace. Camps would be in view of each other and all previous attacks would be forgotten.
Explained @ APOD: 2014 August 1 - Tetons and Snake River, Planet Earth


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD: 2014 August 12 - Collapse in Hebes Chasma on Mars


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD: 2014 August 13 - Rings Around the Ring Nebula


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD: 2014 August 14 - Surreal Moon


----------



## longknife

I really don't know why I'm sharing this as I don't think it's up to the normal standard

Explained '@ APOD: 2014 August 18 - Star Trails Over Indonesia


----------



## longknife

Somewhat nice

Explained @ APOD: 2014 August 20 - In the Center of the Lagoon Nebula


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2014 August 25 - Arp 188 and the Tadpoles Tail


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2014 August 27 - Milky Way over Yellowstone


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2014 August 28 - Messier 20 and 21


----------



## longknife

Some are more awesome than others. Sure isn't what we see when we stare up at the night sky.

Explained @ http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/image/1408/NGC7380Narrowband950.jpg


----------



## longknife

Really threw me off until I read the explanation @ http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/image/1408/HollowHillwithHans.jpg


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2014 September 1 - Airglow Ripples over Tibet


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2014 September 5 - A Sagittarius Starscape


----------



## longknife

This is neat

Explained @ APOD 2014 September 6 - Moonbow Beach24.jpg


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2014 September 9 - An Aurora Cupcake with a Milky Way Topping


----------



## longknife

I have mixed feelings about whether I like this or not.


----------



## longknife

As we see them so far away, I often wonder what they would look like to the naked eye. Explained @ APOD 2014 September 14 - M27 The Dumbbell Nebula


----------



## longknife

Only 63 KM above this?

Explained @ APOD 2014 September 15 - 62 Kilometers above Comet Churyumov Gerasimenko


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2014 September 16 - Milky Way above Atacama Salt Lagoon


----------



## longknife

A really nice one today @ APOD 2014 September 17 - Aurora over Maine


----------



## longknife

An awesome video of the little place we live on

Explained @ APOD 2014 September 22 - Earth at Equinox


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2014 September 23 - Aurora and Volcanic Light Pillar


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2014 September 24 - The Lagoon Nebula in Stars Dust and Gas


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2014 September 30 - A Full Circle Rainbow over Australia


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2014 October 1 - The Butterfly Nebula from Hubble


----------



## longknife

Hmm. Wonder what caused that to form. A defense of some kind?

Explained @ APOD 2014 October 2 - The Bubble Nebula


----------



## Mr. H.

Hey do you have the APOD app for smartphones? It's a dandy.


----------



## longknife

Mr. H. said:


> Hey do you have the APOD app for smartphones? It's a dandy.



Don't have a smartphone.


----------



## Mr. H.

Then this thread does a service for all those who don't. 

Here's what the screen looks like. You can access the APOD "Gallery" and see thumb nails of the daily feeds then click to expand. The arrow in the lower right brings  up the narrative for a particular image.


----------



## longknife

As this was today's photo - truly weird - I won't bother to post it.


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2014 October 4 - Mars Antares Moon and Saturn


----------



## longknife

Today's is a video of a total lunar eclipse @ APOD 2014 October 5 - A Total Lunar Eclipse Over Tajikistan


----------



## longknife

I like it when these identify stellar bodies/formations

Explained @ APOD 2014 October 7 - From the Temple of the Sun to the Temple of the Moon


----------



## longknife

Looks like it's giving someone the high sign ☺

Explained @ APOD 2014 October 8 - NGC 6823 Cloud Sculpting Star Cluster


----------



## longknife

Only because I haven't posted one for a bit

Explained @ APOD 2014 October 11 - Eclipse at Moonrise


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2014 October 12 - The Helix Nebula from Blanco and Hubble


----------



## longknife

Some are more awesome than others

Explained @ APOD 2014 October 18 - Melotte 15 in the Heart


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2014 October 19 - Comet McNaught Over New Zealand


----------



## longknife

Awesome

Explained @ APOD 2014 October 24 - AR 2192 Giant on the Sun


----------



## longknife

This comes from Science Daily but is a NASA photo from Illusions in the cosmic clouds New image of spinning neutron star -- ScienceDaily


----------



## HenryBHough

Shot through heavy smoke:


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2014 October 25 - Sunspots and Solar Eclipse


----------



## longknife

Look close.

Explained @ APOD 2014 October 27 - Plane Clouds Moon Spots Sun


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2014 October 29 - Iridescent Cloud Edge Over Colorado


----------



## longknife

A stunning one!

Explained @ APOD 2014 October 30 - A Spectre in the Eastern Veil


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2014 October 31 - Milky Way over Devils Tower


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2014 November 3 - In Green Company Aurora over Norway


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2014 November 2 - Titan Beyond the Rings


----------



## longknife

Look at the colors of all the other solar objects and they appear dead and lifeless. And then, look at our home!

Explained @ APOD 2014 November 4 - Moon and Earth from Chang e 5 T1


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2014 November 6 - SH2-155 The Cave Nebula


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2014 November 8 - Polar Ring Galaxy NGC 660


----------



## longknife

The Cat's Eye explained @ APOD 2014 November 9 - The Cat s Eye Nebula from Hubble


----------



## longknife

This one is truly eye candy

Explained @ APOD 2014 November 11 - Orion in Gas Dust and Stars


----------



## longknife

The Tulip in the Swan explained @ APOD 2014 November 15 - The Tulip in the Swan


----------



## longknife

Make believe explained @ APOD 2014 November 17 - The Double Dust Disks of HD 95086


----------



## longknife

The Tadpole Nebula?

Explained @ APOD 2014 November 18 - Star Formation in the Tadpole Nebula


----------



## longknife

The Crab Nebula @ APOD 2014 November 21 - M1 The Crab Nebula


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2014 November 22 - Solar Flare from a Sharper Sun


----------



## longknife

Don't know why NASA's posting this

Explained @ APOD 2014 November 23 - Tornado and Rainbow Over Kansas


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

What awesome beauty in the skies above us

Explained @ APOD 2014 November 28 - Portrait of NGC 281


----------



## longknife

It took me a moment to see it. You?

Explained @ APOD 2014 November 30 - The Seahorse of the Large Magellanic Cloud


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2014 December 3 - Sharpless 249 and the Jellyfish Nebula


----------



## longknife

Nice picture explained @ APOD 2014 December 5 - Milky Way over Moon Valley


----------



## longknife

The Orion launch


----------



## longknife

Explained @ http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap141207.html


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2014 December 9 - The Flame Nebula in Visible and Infrared


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2014 December 13 - The Infrared Visible Andromeda


----------



## longknife

Where did the stars go?

Explained @ APOD 2014 December 14 - Molecular Cloud Barnard 68


----------



## longknife

Earth's Gravity Field.

Explained @ APOD 2014 December 15 - The Potsdam Gravity Potato


----------



## longknife

Awesome doesn't seem appropriate enough

Explained @ APOD 2014 December 16 - W5 Pillars of Star Formation


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2014 December 17 - Geminid Fireball over Mount Balang


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2014 December 18 - NGC 7331 and Beyond


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2014 December 19 - Reflections on the 1970s


----------



## longknife

Naysayers still claim all of this was fake

Explained @ APOD 2014 December 20 - Apollo 11 Landing Site Panorama


----------



## longknife

Not as good as some, but a nice photo

Explained @ APOD 2014 December 21 - Tyrrhenian Sea and Solstice Sky


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2014 December 22 - The Mysterious Methane of Mars


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2014 December 24 - IC 1795 The Fishhead Nebula


----------



## longknife

Dec 27, 2914 explained @ APOD 2014 December 27 - The Winter Shower


----------



## longknife

Dec 28, 2014, Explained @ APOD 2014 December 28 - Unusual Light Pillars over Latvia


----------



## longknife

It's awesome no matter how many photos of it I view

Explained @ APOD 2014 December 29 - The Sun in X rays from NuSTAR


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2014 December 30 - Observatory Mountains Universe


----------



## longknife

Another awesome one @ APOD 2015 January 2 - At the Heart of Orion


----------



## longknife

A really nice one today @ APOD 2015 January 5 - A Fox Fur a Unicorn and a Christmas Tree


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 January 8 - Stars and Dust in Corona Australis


----------



## longknife

25 years of Hubble @ APOD 2015 January 7 - Hubble 25th Anniversary Pillars of Creation


----------



## longknife

Not of space but or ocean – plankton bloom in the Bering Strait explained @ Coloring the Sea Around the Pribilof Islands NASA


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 January 9 - In the Arms of NGC 1097


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 January 10 - The Windmill s Moon


----------



## longknife

Almost looks real @ APOD 2015 January 11 - Cataclysmic Dawn


----------



## longknife

So many weird and awesome images out there. This one @ APOD 2015 January 13 - The Soap Bubble Nebula


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 January 15 - Venus and Mercury at Sunset


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 January 19 - Infrared Orion from WISE


----------



## longknife

A beautiful one today explained @ APOD 2015 January 24 - Light from Cygnus A


----------



## longknife

What we don't see with out naked eyes

Explained @ APOD 2015 January 25 - A Twisted Solar Eruptive Prominence


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 January 31 - Yellow Balls in W33


----------



## longknife

Sombrero? Looks more like a flying saucer to me.

Explained @ APOD 2015 February 5 - M104 The Sombrero Galaxy


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 February 8 - Carina Nebula Dust Pillar


----------



## longknife

Always awesome – 435,000 miles long!

Explained @ APOD 2015 February 10 - An Extremely Long Filament on the Sun


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 February 11 - M100 A Grand Design Spiral Galaxy


----------



## longknife

EXPLAINED @ APOD 2015 February 12 - Exploring the Antennae


----------



## longknife

I've seen prettier

Explained @ APOD 2015 February 13 - Aurora on Ice


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 February 16 - M106 A Spiral Galaxy with a Strange Center


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 February 17 - Fibrils Flower on the Sun


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 February 20 - An Evening Sky Conjunction


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 February 22 - The Dark River to Antares


----------



## longknife

Interactive @ APOD 2015 February 23 - The Milky Way Over the Arizona Toadstools


----------



## fmdog44

longknife said:


> 5 May 2013 APOD: 2013 May 7 - Galaxy Cove Vista
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a spaceship or a cloud?


It is Kansas in the Summer.


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 February 25 - The Rosette Nebula in Hydrogen and Oxygen


----------



## longknife

How can it do this?

Explained @ Curiosity Self-Portrait at Mojave Site on Mount Sharp NASA


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 February 27 - Long Lovejoy and Little Dumbbell


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 February 28 - Moon Venus Mars Skyline


----------



## longknife

Think Nimoy would appreciate this?

From http://www.nasa.gov/sites/default/f...height/public/thumbnails/image/terry-llap.jpg


----------



## longknife

Wow!

Explained @ APOD 2015 March 2 - Lenticular Cloud Moon Mars Venus


----------



## longknife

A dustdevil on --- Mars?

Explained @ APOD 2015 March 3 - A Dust Devil on Mars


----------



## longknife

Pelican Nebula? How did it get that name?

Explained @ APOD 2015 March 4 - Pillars and Jets in the Pelican Nebula


----------



## longknife

*NASA Image of the Day*






From Island of Hawaii From the International Space Station NASA


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 March 5 - Enhanced Color Caloris


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 March 6 - Cometary Globule CG4


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 March 7 - NGC 602 in the Flying Lizard Nebula


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 March 10 - Aurora over Icelandic Glacier


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 March 11 - Volcano of Fire Erupts Under the Stars


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 March 12 - Along the Cygnus Wall


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 March 13 - The Great Wall by Moonlight


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 March 14 - Return at Sunrise


----------



## Darkwind

longknife said:


> No matter how it's photographed, it's always awesome.
> Explained @ APOD: 2014 July 28 - The Horsehead Nebula from Blue to Infrared


Wow, from this angle, it has an almost demonesque quality to it.


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 March 15 - A Total Eclipse at the End of the World


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 March 16 - The Clouds of Orion the Hunter


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 March 17 - The Big Dipper Enhanced


----------



## longknife

Explained @ Vanguard Satellite 1958 NASA


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 March 18 - Earth During a Total Eclipse of the Sun


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 March 19 - Aurora in the Backyard


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 March 21 - Northern Equinox Eclipse


----------



## longknife

Explained @ http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap150323.html


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 March 25 - Naked Eye Nova Sagittarii 2015 No 2


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 March 26 - Orion Spring


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 March 27 - NGC 2403 in Camelopardalis


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 March 29 - Shadow of a Martian Robot


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 March 30 - A Flag Shaped Aurora over Sweden


----------



## longknife

Explained @ Pushing the Boundaries of Propelling Deep Space Missions NASA


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 April 3 - Sun and Moon Halo


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 April 4 - Voorwerpjes in Space


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 April 10 - NGC 2903 A Missing Jewel in Leo


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 April 12 - Sentinels of the Arctic


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 April 15 - Mystic Mountain Dust Pillars


----------



## longknife

Exp;ained @ APOD 2015 April 19 - Ring Galaxy AM 0644 741 from Hubble


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 April 22 - Colorful Star Clouds in Cygnus


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 April 23 - Meteor in the Milky Way


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 April 24 - Blue Tears and the Milky Way


----------



## longknife

Explained @ April 25 1990 Deployment of the Hubble Space Telescope NASA


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 April 25 - Cluster and Starforming Region Westerlund 2


----------



## longknife

It looks pretty. But, how many of us can comprehend the true size?

Explained @ APOD 2015 April 28 - Massive Nearby Spiral Galaxy NGC 2841


----------



## longknife

What a strange picture

Explained @ APOD 2015 May 3 - Moonrise Through Mauna Keas Shadow


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 May 2 - M51 The Whirlpool Galaxy


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 May 4 - An Unexpected Aurora over Norway


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 May 5 - Gravitational Anomalies of Mercury


----------



## longknife

Cinco de Mayo solar flare from Solar Dynamics Observatory Sees Cinco de Mayo Solar Flare NASA


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 May 6 - Summer Triangles over Japan


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 May 10 - MyCn18 An Hourglass Planetary Nebula


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 May 11 - The Sky from Mauna Kea


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 May 12 - Two Worlds One Sun


----------



## longknife

Ever Awesome

Explained @ APOD 2015 May 13 - The Magnificent Horsehead Nebula


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 May 15 - Jupiter Ganymede Great Red Spot


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 May 17 - NGC 2440 Pearl of a New White Dwarf


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 May 18 - Auroras and Star Trails over Iceland


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 May 21 - NGC 6240 Merging Galaxies


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 May 22 - A Dark and Dusty Sky


*NASA Image of the Day*






This is the sun!

Explained @ Coronal Loops Over a Sunspot Group NASA


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 May 23 - NGC 7822 in Cepheus


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 May 24 - Space Shuttle Rising


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 May 25 - The Galaxy Tree


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 May 26 - Starburst Galaxy M94


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 May 28 - Nearby Spiral Galaxy NGC 4945


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 May 29 - Saturn at Opposition


----------



## Iceweasel

Awesome photos Longknife.


----------



## longknife

Iceweasel said:


> Awesome photos Longknife.



I access photos from 2 NASA sites. What I post are the ones I think are the most impressive.


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 May 31 - Supernova 1994D and the Unexpected Universe


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 June 3 - Flyby Image of Saturns Sponge Moon Hyperion


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 June 5 - Green Flash at Moonrise


----------



## longknife

I can't imagine doing this – I get dizzzy on a step ladder

Explained @ APOD 2015 June 6 - Into the Void


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 June 7 - NGC 3132 The Eight Burst Nebula


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 June 8 - The Milky Way over the Temple of Poseidon


----------



## longknife

Is this galaxy jumping through a giant ring of stars?

Explained @ APOD 2015 June 9 - Galaxy NGC 7714 After Collision


----------



## longknife

http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/image/1506/eso1520aMedusaS.jpg

The Medusa Nebula – I often wonder how they got their names

Explained @ http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap150612.html


----------



## longknife

Ana amzing 3 minute video explained @ APOD 2015 June 22 - New Horizons


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 June 23 - Sharpless 308 Star Bubble


----------



## Darkwind

I downloaded the app and get these on My phone now.  But its nice to see them on My HD monitor.


----------



## Darkwind

longknife said:


> Ana amzing 3 minute video explained @ APOD 2015 June 22 - New Horizons


Very cool


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 June 24 - Triple Conjunction Over Galician National Park


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 July 1 - Venus Jupiter and Noctilucent Clouds


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 July 4 - Aurora Australis


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 July 5 - Zeta Oph Runaway Star


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 July 6 - Colorful Clouds Near Rho Ophiuchi


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 July 7 The Milky Way from a Malibu Sea Cave


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 July 10 - Messier 43


----------



## longknife

I really don't understand the differences but this is a video of the flyover of Pluto @ APOD 2015 July 18 - Fly Over Pluto


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 July 20 - Comet PanSTARRS and a Crescent Moon


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 July 22 - Gamma ray Rain from 3C 279


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 July 23 - Comet PanSTARRS Moon and Venus


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 July 24 - Ultraviolet Rings of M31


----------



## longknife

Awesome @ APOD 2015 July 25 - Infrared Trifid


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 July 26 - The Sombrero Galaxy from Hubble


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 July 27 - Milky Way and Aurora over Antarctica


----------



## longknife

Enjoy.

Explained @ APOD 2015 July 28 - Rainbows and Rays over Bryce Canyon


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 July 29 - The Deep Lagoon


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 July 30 - Milky Way over Uluru


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 July 31 - The ISS and a Colorful Moon


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 August 3 - A Proton Arc Over Lake Superior


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 August 9 - HCG 87 A Small Group of Galaxies


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 August 12 - Milky Way and Exploding Meteor


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 August 13 - Moonless Meteors and the Milky Way


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD 2015 August 14 - Comet Dust over Enchanted Rock


----------



## longknife

Every time I turn around, NASA comes up with another

Explained @ APOD 2015 August 16 - M1 The Crab Nebula from Hubble


----------



## longknife

explained @ APOD 2015 August 17 - Andromeda Rising over the Alps


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD: 2015 August 19 - Central Cygnus Skyscape


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD: 2015 August 20 - M27: Not a Comet


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD: 2015 August 21 - Sprites from Space


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD: 2015 August 27 - The Large Cloud of Magellan


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD: 2015 August 28 - Puppis A Supernova Remnant


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD: 2015 August 29 - The Seagull Nebula


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD: 2015 September 3 - Arp 159 and NGC 4725


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD: 2015 September 4 - Milky Way with Airglow Australis


----------



## longknife

a shark @ APOD: 2015 September 7 - The Shark Nebula


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD: 2015 September 8 - Distorted Green Flash Sunset over Italy


----------



## longknife

I love this title - NGC 4372 and the Dark Doodad @ APOD: 2015 September 10 - NGC 4372 and the Dark Doodad


----------



## longknife

A Giant Squid in the Flying Bat – I just don't see it

Explained @ APOD: 2015 September 11 - A Giant Squid in the Flying Bat


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD: 2015 September 13 - A Partial Solar Eclipse over Texas


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD: 2015 September 15 - A Spiral Aurora over Iceland


----------



## longknife

One can only look in awe at our sun like this @ APOD: 2015 September 19 - A Prominence on the Sun


----------



## longknife

Spiral Galaxy M96 from Hubble @ APOD: 2015 September 21 - Spiral Galaxy M96 from Hubble


----------



## longknife

love pix like this where you can click to see the constellations @ APOD: 2015 September 22 - Milky Way over Bosque Alegre Station in Argentina


----------



## longknife

Charon, Moon of Pluto @ APOD: 2015 October 2 - Charon: Moon of Pluto


----------



## longknife

M83: The Thousand-Ruby Galaxy @ APOD: 2015 October 8 - M83: The Thousand Ruby Galaxy


----------



## longknife

In the Center of the Trifid Nebula @ APOD: 2015 October 11 - In the Center of the Trifid Nebula

Almost looks like an eagle or other raptor landing


----------



## longknife

An awesome pix but copyrighted @ APOD: 2015 October 15 - M16 and the Eagle Nebula


----------



## longknife

Mammatus Clouds Over Saskatchewa @ APOD: 2015 October 18 - Mammatus Clouds Over Saskatchewan

Ain't Ma Nature awesome?


----------



## longknife

The Southern Cross in a southern sky


----------



## longknife

@ APOD: 2015 October 29 - IC 1871: Inside the Soul Nebula (can't post as it's copyrighted)


----------



## longknife

At last! One that's not copyrighted.

@ APOD: 2015 November 7 - Earth and Milky Way from Space


----------



## longknife

Phobos: Doomed Moon of Mars @ APOD: 2015 November 22 - Phobos: Doomed Moon of Mars in a couple million years or so.


----------



## longknife

Gravity's Grin @ APOD: 2015 November 27 - Gravity's Grin


----------



## longknife

Trees on Mars? @ APOD: 2015 November 29 - Dark Sand Cascades on Mars


----------



## longknife

In the Center of Spiral Galaxy NGC 3521 @ APOD: 2015 November 30 - In the Center of Spiral Galaxy NGC 3521


----------



## longknife

A beautiful video w/music that I can't post here but you can view @ APOD: 2015 December 2 - Golden Gate Sunset: Green Flash


----------



## longknife

Merging Galaxies @ APOD: 2015 December 9 - Arp 87: Merging Galaxies from Hubble


----------



## longknife

longknife said:


> Trees on Mars? @ APOD: 2015 November 29 - Dark Sand Cascades on Mars



An awesome pix @ APOD: 2015 December 16 - The Horsehead Nebula (copyrighted)


----------



## longknife

The force be with you @ APOD: 2015 December 18 - Herbig Haro 24


----------



## longknife

Story with something to look for @ APOD: 2015 December 20 - A Dark Earth with a Red Sprite


----------



## longknife

Doomed Star – at last! One that's not copyrighted @ APOD: 2015 December 27 - Doomed Star Eta Carinae


----------



## longknife

An awesome (copyrighted) image @ APOD: 2015 December 30 - The Fox Fur Nebula


----------



## longknife

Another beautiful copyrighted pix @ APOD: 2016 January 2 - Sky Lights in the New Year


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD: 2016 January 3 - A Starry Night of Iceland


----------



## longknife

I always love pictures of our tiny piece of the universe like this @ APOD: 2016 January 4 - Earthset from the Lunar Reconnaissance Orbiter


----------



## longknife

Barred Spiral Galaxy NGC 1300 @ APOD: 2016 January 9 - Barred Spiral Galaxy NGC 1300


----------



## longknife

Sun Storm: A Coronal Mass Ejection @ APOD: 2016 January 10 - Sun Storm: A Coronal Mass Ejection


----------



## longknife

Beautiful but copyrighted @ APOD: 2016 January 13 - Reflections on the 1970s


----------



## longknife

Another beautiful copyrighted image @ http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/image/1601/IC2944_Pugh_960.jpg


----------



## longknife

Read explanation @ APOD: 2016 January 24 - Star Cluster R136 Bursts Out


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD: 2016 February 12 - Two Black Holes Merge


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

Birthing Stars @ APOD: 2016 February 16 - Star Forming Region S106


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

The Tarantula Nebula


----------



## longknife

A Starburst Spiral Galaxy


----------



## longknife

The Soul Nebula


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

Lunar Shadow Transit @ APOD: 2016 March 11 - Lunar Shadow Transit


----------



## longknife

Explained @ APOD: 2016 March 13 - Neon Saturn


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

Click on the image


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

Cathedral to Massive Stars


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

The Whale Galaxy


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------

